
A Hidden Cost of Javascript - blasdel
http://carlos.bueno.org/2010/02/measuring-javascript-parse-and-load.html
======
aristus
Thanks all, but I didn't intend to publish this just yet. :D I'm still
gathering data (Windows, netbooks, etc). If you'd like to help, please drop me
a line at carlos [a] bueno [d] org.

~~~
yannis
>But how many milliseconds does it take the user's computer to _parse_ and
_load_ your code once it's arrived?

Aristus my guess is that the tests need a bit more thought to investigate the
time it takes also to manipulate the dom + doc.write, operations which are
both notoriously slow. Load time will also depend on the server you are using
even for local host and its own garbage collection.

Nice tests though. Will give it a try on my machine, when I get a bit of time.

------
smallblacksun
A Javascript benchmark without IE seems incomplete.

~~~
tolmasky
Just find the slowest numbers of the graph and multiply them by 100.

~~~
gruseom
Actually, the last time I did a lot of measuring, Firefox was slower for our
app than IE. Admittedly this was a few releases of Firefox ago (FF3 was
significantly slower than FF2 as well). I'm no fan of IE, but it isn't nearly
as universally bad as the web dev community says it is, and generalizations
are risky.

------
jrockway
Computer programs use memory? Inconceivable!

